# ~Sorrel and Cinnamon Bun~



## Wyndoe (May 1, 2016)

Welcome to our blog. Here you will find Cinnamon Bun and Sorrel's adventures. ^-^

Cinnamon Bun










Sorrel









Cinnamon Bun is very curious and energetic. Sorrel just likes to chill and is more of a lap bunny.
They're both males.


----------



## Azerane (May 2, 2016)

They are just too cute, can't wait to hear about some of their adventures.


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (May 3, 2016)

Their names are so cute!!


----------



## Wyndoe (May 3, 2016)

Today they went outside for their first time! They enjoyed it a lot, Even though Sorrel stayed in the cage most of the time. Cinnamon found a small patch of clovers, so he was very pleased with himself.


----------



## Wyndoe (Jul 4, 2016)

Very sorry for not posting, but super busy recently. 

Update:
They recently both got neutered, (June 27), but have bounced back almost immediately. They haven't fully healed yet, but are back to running around the room for a little while a day. Since Cinnabun was a bit aggressive before, I had been keeping their play times separate, but their cages near each other. Yesterday I let them play together, and they did really well. (I'm still keeping a close eye on them, I don't want any bunny fights.  )


----------



## Wyndoe (Jul 6, 2016)

A few photos from today's playtime.


----------

